# Happy New Year!



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Happy 2011 to humans and hedgies alike!










i *really* enjoy being part of this community. i was so reluctant to join at first because i had negative or blah experiences with forums and "communities" in general, but little did i know!


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

That photo cracks me up! I love seeing hedgies smiling with teeth! Too cute! Happy New Year


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> Happy 2011 to humans and hedgies alike!


TEETH!!!!!!! When can I have him????<3
Happy New Years everyone!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy New Year! To peace, happiness and prosperity for the new year


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

What a sweet card! I also love hedgie teeth ^_^

Happy New Year to those near and far, may you find happiness and friendship wherever you are!

~Katie


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm so sad. I can't imagine a happy new year without my Skeeter.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Happy New Year everybody!!


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Happy New Year to all of you!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Happy New Year from Pliny and I. Cheers!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

shetland said:


> I'm so sad. I can't imagine a happy new year without my Skeeter.


*hugs* Skeeter would want you to have a happy new year, I hope you do too.

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Happy New Year everyone, from Clémentine, Zoé and me.


----------



## K_Sora (Dec 26, 2010)

Happy New Year everyone ^^


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i am just so happy that Lancik is still with us!


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

Happy New Year! I just pretty much slept through midnight. BUT I had a wonderful sleep. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Skeeter will always be with you.  
And hercsmom is right: He'd be telling you to enjoy your New Year ('course it would sound more like huff...puff...snort...snort...huffffffff...PUFF!!!).


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

MissC said:


> Skeeter will always be with you.
> And hercsmom is right: He'd be telling you to enjoy your New Year ('course it would sound more like huff...puff...snort...snort...huffffffff...PUFF!!!).


Skeeter was a dog.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> > Skeeter will always be with you.
> ...


oooops...my bad...in that case, skeeter would be saying....woof...ruff...snort...huff...WOOF!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Hope everyone had a safe and happy new year.


----------

